# DirecTV/Dish vs Digital/Basic Cable by DMA®; You got $4875 to spend? :)



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

DirecTV/Dish vs Digital/Basic Cable by DMA®

Introduction

Where DirecTv/Dish does or doesn't beat Digital/Basic Cable is the focus of the latest report from Media Business Corp's Databridge. This report offers a breakdown by DMA® of who is winning over subscribers. Is Digital service helping the Cable companies woo back subscribers? Are the satellite companies continuing to take away customers from cable? This report helps answer these questions.

Includes DMA® breakdown of:

DirecTV subscribers by DMA® 
Dish subscribers by DMA® 
Local into local availability 
Digital Cable subscribers by DMA® 
Basic Cable subscribers by DMA® 
USPS Household Count 
% Penetration for both Satellite and Cable 
Satellite Subscriber estimates include Dish Network and DirecTV, broken out by DMA®. Data includes the following fields: DMA®, Satellite Subscribers, USPS Households, and % penetration.

Digital & Basic Cable subscriber estimates by DMA®. Data includes the following fields: DMA® Info, Digital Subscribers, Basic Subscribers United States Postal Service (USPS) Households, and % Penetration.

The accuracy of our estimates is a function of our unique approach that combines and integrates: (1) statistical analysis of detailed current and historical actual subscription data; and (2) ongoing consumer research specifically designed to measure absolute levels of subscription and changes in subscription patterns at the individual market level.

Also included in all reports are current USPS residential household counts and corresponding percent penetration of total households. In addition, the report includes cable subscriber counts and corresponding household penetration from MBC's proprietary DataBRIDGE.

Reasons to Purchase

Distinguish between strong and weak cable markets 
See where satellite beats cable 
Identify market opportunities

( Complete Article is at the following Source: http://www.mbc-thebridge.com/research/dbs_vs_digbasic_cable )


----------

